# Confused, weird opk result



## dirufangirl

I am 12 dpo and had an opk laying around and I wanted to see the difference between positive and negative. When I took my first ones they were the same as the control line and I stop testing once I get a positive. So I thought that since I was way past ovulation it would be negative, but when I took it it was a dye stealer, so I'm confused


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> I am 12 dpo and had an opk laying around and I wanted to see the difference between positive and negative. When I took my first ones they were the same as the control line and I stop testing once I get a positive. So I thought that since I was way past ovulation it would be negative, but when I took it it was a dye stealer, so I'm confused
> 
> View attachment 1105281

Have you taken a pregnancy test? Xx
I say that because noticed your 12dpo xx


----------



## dirufangirl

No I haven't taken a test. I'm too scared.


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> No I haven't taken a test. I'm too scared.

Awww love I think I would have by now, can I ask why your scared? It's OK if you don't want to say :hugs: with you saying your 12dpo it just makes me think a hpt would show up xx


----------



## dirufangirl

Well, my last pregnancy ended in m/c so I'm worried the same thing will happen again.


----------



## tdog

Aw hun each pregnancy is different and I'm sure you've heard it all before :hugs: :hugs: you do what you feel comfortable in doing keep us updated xx


----------



## dirufangirl

Well this is the 2nd cycle after the loss, so I'm still pretty scared, plus it's hard to believe that I might be pregnant again soo soon.


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> Well this is the 2nd cycle after the loss, so I'm still pretty scared, plus it's hard to believe that I might be pregnant again soo soon.

Aw I get that love how hard it is sending you huge huge hugs xx


----------



## dirufangirl

I will probably test soon and I will update.


----------



## dirufangirl

Well I caved and took a test this morning....



I'm shocked, and now I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> Well I caved and took a test this morning....
> 
> View attachment 1105295
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, and now I'm a nervous wreck.

I told you :wohoo: congratulations I'm sending you loads of sticky :dust: you will be nervous xx


----------



## dirufangirl

Thanks, I'm trying not to worry, because I know if it's meant to be it will happen, but it's something that I really want, so all I can do is hope that this time everything will be fine. Also I expected maybe a faint line, but that line popped up right away and I was surprised it was soo dark. I know it doesn't mean anything, but a definite positive is reassuring.


----------



## dirufangirl

This was my first test the last time...



So there's definitely a difference this time.


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> Thanks, I'm trying not to worry, because I know if it's meant to be it will happen, but it's something that I really want, so all I can do is hope that this time everything will be fine. Also I expected maybe a faint line, but that line popped up right away and I was surprised it was soo dark. I know it doesn't mean anything, but a definite positive is reassuring.

A dark line like that is always a good sign I no your not out the woods by all means but its the fact of trying to stay positive I no its so easier said than done , and especially when you've been there before, fxd this is you take home rainbow :hugs: xx


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> This was my first test the last time...
> 
> View attachment 1105296
> 
> 
> So there's definitely a difference this time.

Was this the same dpo? Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww love congratulations. 
When I saw ure opk and that u was 12dpo I suspected u was pregnant and was gonna suggest testing. 
What a lovely dark line. 

I'm so sorry about ure loss. 
I've had 7 miscarriages in total and In 2020 when we was ttc I had 4 very early miscarriages and also 3 in the past so every time I'm pregnant I really worry. 
I worried the whole way through with my now 4 month old son. 
But my lines got darker and darker. 
I know u can't really rely on lines but with all my early losses I only got faint lines 
I think this is ure rainbow hon. 
Fx for a very healthy 9 months.


----------



## dirufangirl

tdog said:


> Was this the same dpo? Xx

It was about the same dpo. I was 12 dpo the last time. That's why if there was anything I was expecting just a faint line.


----------



## dirufangirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Awwww love congratulations.
> When I saw ure opk and that u was 12dpo I suspected u was pregnant and was gonna suggest testing.
> What a lovely dark line.
> 
> I'm so sorry about ure loss.
> I've had 7 miscarriages in total and In 2020 when we was ttc I had 4 very early miscarriages and also 3 in the past so every time I'm pregnant I really worry.
> I worried the whole way through with my now 4 month old son.
> But my lines got darker and darker.
> I know u can't really rely on lines but with all my early losses I only got faint lines
> I think this is ure rainbow hon.
> Fx for a very healthy 9 months.

Thank you. 
As I've gotten older I have had more losses. I had a loss, then my son, another loss and then my daughter, and a loss and I'm pregnant now, so statistically this one should be fine, that's what I'm hoping anyway. I'm sorry for your losses, I know it's hard especially when you want to keep trying, but you are scared the whole time. That's how I was with my daughter I was a nervous wreck the whole time and even after all the ultrasounds and the doctor assuring me everything was fine it was still really hard to believe it. I was alone last time, (both of my younger kids were via artificial insemination and I had no partner). This time I do, so I really want to try and enjoy the pregnancy, especially since it's his first and the first grandchild for the family.


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> It was about the same dpo. I was 12 dpo the last time. That's why if there was anything I was expecting just a faint line.

Ah so it's looking amazing then :) I've read your journal aswell and wow what a roller coaster you been on xx


----------



## dirufangirl

tdog said:


> Ah so it's looking amazing then :) I've read your journal aswell and wow what a roller coaster you been on xx

I have always wondered if anyone actually read those lol. Thank you for taking the time to read my story.


----------



## tdog

dirufangirl said:


> I have always wondered if anyone actually read those lol. Thank you for taking the time to read my story.

I loved got all warm and fuzzy just reading it xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## dirufangirl

Here's better pictures of my new tests. 14 dpo.







I still can't believe it.


----------



## dirufangirl

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations! :happydance:

Thank you


----------



## tdog

Oh my gosh total line stealer there yey so happy for you :yipee: :yipee: xx


----------



## dirufangirl

tdog said:


> Oh my gosh total line stealer there yey so happy for you :yipee: :yipee: xx

Thank you. It's definitely reassuring. Plus I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## dirufangirl

I will put my chart here for reference. I didn't think I would ovulate this cycle, so I kinda gave up halfway through lol


----------



## MrsT116

Reading through this thread with a huge smile on my face. Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## josephine3

Wow congrats that's sooo dark... Who knows maybe twins?!! Are you sure you're only 14 dpo? X


----------



## dirufangirl

josephine3 said:


> Wow congrats that's sooo dark... Who knows maybe twins?!! Are you sure you're only 14 dpo? X

Well I was temping, so i'm pretty sure of my dpo. Also I had my ultrasound and there's just one in there. I did worry about twins at first and I used to tease my boyfriend, but luckily it's just one.


----------

